

Line-profiler: line-level profiling for python - anuraggoel
http://packages.python.org/line_profiler/

======
aneesh
If you code in Perl, the NYT released a nice Perl profiler:
[http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/03/05/the-new-york-
times-...](http://open.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/03/05/the-new-york-times-perl-
profiler/)

